# Despite the frequent obstacles that you face...



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

...why do you choose to remain positive? 

I've just come to accept that life can be unfair at times, not just for people with mental illnesses but even for neurotypicals. Later came to realize that whining about my problems wasn't going to solve them as long as I stayed in bed all day like I was borderline agoraphobic. That and trying to gain sympathy and help from others by whining just turned important people against me. Sometimes I cringe at my past irrational beliefs because looking back on irrelevant things that used to bother me was quite embarrassing. 

Although I'm not sure what to do for the rest of my life, I do think that I actually have something to live for. I do want to contribute to the advancement of society by continuing to explore my passions. I do think that I have a lot to offer to the world if I actually try and put in the effort. But in order to do that I must learn to completely accept myself first. I have yet to let go of my perfectionist ways, so there's no doubt that this may be a chronic struggle though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honestly I try to live my life for God and think about the good to come.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I honestly just stopped caring about circumstances\opininons.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I think that POV is really admirable.. great job overcoming your old mindset getting there. I have the general attitude that no one in life owes you anything. To just take care of yourself and be kind to others without expecting anything in return, I mean that makes me feel good anyway because I'm a people-pleaser. But, I used to blame all of my problems on something else. I don't want a victim mentality either. I honestly learned to dislike all forms of victim mentalities, not saying I wouldn't try to understand or listen in some cases. Even something so minuscule and simple as, my family being poor and blaming the 1% on why we are poor haha (my dad is very political, kinda liberal, and preached that very often so it took a while to break that out of my head).

I stay positive because, I stopped trying to question what's the purpose of life, why is everything so sucky, why bother with anything, etc. It was a very important phase to go through, I believe, but out the door with that now. I have no idea what I want to do with the rest of my life either. Absolutely no clue. I know how I want to feel though, and that's to have as many of those days as possible where you just go to bed and think of how good that day went for whatever reason, how smoothly it went, how enjoyable with others it was. It also gives me comfort knowing that I'm not doomed for life in the sense that I'll always either have a hobby OR if I don't have any atm, get one!! A brand new hobby you've never tried before. Life can't be that boring, lol. Also when I live on my own one day I know I want dogs. So I also live for the dogs I will have one day who have not even been conceived yet. lollll &#55357;&#56374;

So the only thing I believe that can really put me down is if I find the WRONG way to make a living and survive. As in I hate my job, it's not fulfilling or what I want to do, I don't fit in with the social setting, etc. So... again I'm going to stay positive and hope that I get what I aim for out of life. And if I fall into the wrong place, to try and get out of it.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Because I was stuck in a mire of negativity for over a decade and it got me nowhere. I finally realized that life is too short to waste on a vicious cycle of self-pity and misery.


----------



## bakitiko (Feb 15, 2017)

Don't care about opinion or what people can say. Everybody do things that they will never say to other people. If you don't care, your life will be better. Just try!


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Because I've seen what negativity can do. Becoming bitter, cynical and misanthropic can only lead to very dark places that behave like swamps, the more you indulge in those attitudes, the harder it's going to be to get rid of them.

Some years ago I was in a very bad spot. The fact that I got better shows me that life can change if you don't resign. Most days still *suuuuuuuuuck*, but some days are *alright*!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I treat my life like a game, and I assume that every problem I have can be solved. That there are rules that can be learned that lead to more favorable outcomes. Then I try to solve those problems.

I find my life an interesting challenge, and the pleasure I get from better understanding and mastering a problem keeps me motivated to carry on. In this way, even negative experiences become interesting opportunities for understanding and growth.

The accomplishments of other people may interest me, but they no longer make me feel inferior in any meaningful way. Every person's life is an utterly unique challenge. Other people may look down on me and consider me a freak and a loser, but I no longer consider their opinions relevant.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I have three children. I stay positive for them. I have to believe that life can be good, since I've brought these children into it. I want them to have the best experience that they can have. I certainly don't want them to learn to have a negative mindset from me. I have to be like a cheerleader for them, full of encouragement and positivity. Even in my worst days of depression, I was encouraging to my kids. I also have to be positive for me. I wouldn't be able to stand myself if I was whiny and complaining. I have a bit of a problem with pessimism at times, thinking that something I want or try won't work out.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Maybe I'm a little different but I've never been able to choose whether to be negative or positive (I've tried, but as I'm always aware that I'm doing it it never works for me). I can be wrong of course but it's usually because I had/have faulty information, once I update the information, I change my opinion/perspective.

So I don't choose to be positive, I try to be correct, and that (in my experience) leads to realising that life isn't completely good or bad and nobody is completely good or bad. Finally accepting who I am and recognising my value helped a lot, if nobody ever agrees that I have value that doesn't affect whether I actually have it or not. Not because I choose to believe so but because it is correct.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I destroyed friendships and relationships with my self-pity. It took an incredibly long time for me to step back and realize how destructive I was being to not just myself, but everyone around me. The mental battles and fighting about "who has it worse" were so incredibly redundant - life is unfair. Trying to justify my wallowing in self-hate and depression by claiming I had it worse than everyone else did nothing for me - I ended up feeling more miserable, and certainly targeted my bitterness at others. People around me got fed up with it, and I hated them, thinking they betrayed me. Now I definitely realize how toxic I was and why those people left. I wish I had realized at the time, that someone just took me by the shoulders and told me to stop.

I wouldn't say I'm a positive person, but I know I'm becoming more grounded. Continuing to stay stubborn and wallowing does absolutely nothing, and life is pretty interesting. Way more interesting than to spend every waking moment in misery. I've been appreciating the smaller things more about my life and it's honestly made me happier. Things I used to hate doing I'm starting to enjoy now. And I do believe I have potential; I have the ability to bring good into the world despite all of the chaos. 

I also don't want to reach the point I wanted to in my life and leave it at that. That's absurd to me. I would much prefer living throughout my entire life learning and shaping things how I see that they should be. I will never be content with what I have done. I will only be content knowing that there is more to be done. And that things like life, the cosmos, the world etc., are there to be understood, the act of which is most rewarding and euphoric. I want to experience and nourish in it. I want to be the better version of myself and grow.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

we evolved to be negative to survive, always scanning for trouble ahead, always thinking back to see how we dealt with bad things last time.

Get told 9 positive things about yourself and 1 negative - which one do you spend time thinking about?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

It's hard to be positive. Life is ****ing hard as ****!!! I knew that from the get go...realized from 7-8 I guess it was here to stay. I thought life was hard enough being ambitious, a dreamer, a loner, shy, and coming from humble beginnings(and still not far enough from those humble beginnings). Miserable most my life, still ****ing am! I can be negative and cynical as they come but at the same time I count my blessings and know life is life. I do my ****ing best and if that's not good enough, then **** it(I also do hate negative energy... Who doesn't right....)

That's how I thought even before I had the bad sa I have now. With the terrible sa I have now, I really do want to give up many times. Constant struggle having bad sa and trying to build something. There's no real formula to this, I just know I will fail due to sa and whatever... or succeed!!! Life is hard regardless. So I just do..…..do my best, **** the rest and if no success... Can't control that because like I said I did my best!


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I try to be positive, but frequently fall back into negativity. I guess I keep trying because so far nothing good has ever come from the negativity.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I like to keep myself positive by optimism. One of the ways I get through the pain is by simply thinking about overcoming it and being happy in the future. I'll tell myself "maybe today you'll feel like this but think about in 4 months, you'll be happy, everything will be okay" I know that it's a difficult road to travel but I like to keep an ideal in my head and it keeps me going. I know that I don't know, and thats what I do know. I know I'll be okay.


----------



## kombustible (Feb 22, 2017)

There is no other choice


I am too often not positive though


----------

